# do you fantasize about other women?



## wifey32 (Jul 3, 2012)

do men fantasize about other women while having sex with their wifes? (either a real life woman, movie star, porn star, etc)
or do you fantasize about some sexual scene you have recently seen in a porno while having sex with your wife?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

nope, never have on either account.

wifey, are you trying to get somewhere in a round about way with your last two posts?


----------



## wifey32 (Jul 3, 2012)

okey dokie, yes, I am trying to understand the male mind! It's hard to get straight answers out of my hubby because i think he doesn't want to hurt my fellings. so i thought this would be a great place to see the male perspective in an open forum where men have no need to hide the truth


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Wifey, in answer to both.

Nope, to busy with whats a hand. Meaning, loving my wife.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

No, I don't think I ever have. Even with duty s*x, I'm just enjoying the moment.


----------



## Downtrodden (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't really see what you get from indulging in a fantasy when you've got your wife _right there_. If there were something I'd seen or read or somehow heard about somewhere that I wanted to try, well, I'd just suggest the idea to my wife and we could toss it back and forth to see what that ball might land. 

No, I do not fantasize. My wife is my fantasy in the bedroom, so there's a problem I've never had to worry about.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

As a general rule, I do not fantasize about others while we are doing the deed. Sometimes, during a role play, I try to imagine my wife as someone else, but not anyone specific. More like the character she is playing.

Now when I am by myself and/or masturbating, I definitely can and have fantasized about others, but in most cases, I am thinking about my wife, and things we have done, or I would like us to do.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Very rarely... and I've done it a couple different ways. Sometimes, like when I'm really drunk, I have difficulty climaxing... too long isn't fun at all. So, if focusing on her and the sex isn't doing it (and that normally works), I might indulge a mental fantasy.

And sometimes when I want to last longer, I might focus my attention on something 'less desireable' to hold out a bit longer.

And like Keeper, when masturbating, I will often think of others. This is something rather new because I'm trying to work on myself so I 'tone down' seeing my wife as a sexual object... (this is something she doesn't want to feel).. You can't eat your cake. So you can't get 'mad' about me fantasizing about others, AND don't really want me 'objectifying' you as a sex toy... Regardless, I still have the same urges and thoughts at the same frequency. So, my reaction is to associate others with sexual thoughts......


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

Same here. Even if I'm losing momentum, I don't think about anyone else.


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes in the past, to both answers. Otherwise I would never finish. Not proud of it and taking action to not let it happen again.


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

wifey32 said:


> do men fantasize about other women while having sex with their wifes? (either a real life woman, movie star, porn star, etc)
> or do you fantasize about some sexual scene you have recently seen in a porno while having sex with your wife?


No matter how much porn, strippers, hot girls on the beach, her hottest girlfriends or <insert sexy, provocative woman here>; I have never fantasized about another woman during sex. I (and I suspect many men) just don't have the imaginative powers that women possess to be able to pull that off.


----------



## wifey32 (Jul 3, 2012)

ok, i have a wierd question here... sometimes when we are doing it "doggystyle" i will look back and notice he is kindof staring off into space and i always thought he was fantasizing about other women since he is not looking at me. could this just be a way of distracting his mind so he can last longer?


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

wifey32 said:


> ok, i have a wierd question here... sometimes when we are doing it "doggystyle" i will look back and notice he is kindof staring off into space and i always thought he was fantasizing about other women since he is not looking at me. could this just be a way of distracting his mind so he can last longer?


It is a very likely/probable answer to your question


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

wifey32 said:


> ok, i have a wierd question here... sometimes when we are doing it "doggystyle" i will look back and notice he is kindof staring off into space and i always thought he was fantasizing about other women since he is not looking at me. could this just be a way of distracting his mind so he can last longer?


Probably. But then I'm a bit bias - cause given the opportunity to stare at a woman's ass...well, deer in headlights comes to mind.


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

wifey32 said:


> ok, i have a wierd question here... sometimes when we are doing it "doggystyle" i will look back and notice he is kindof staring off into space and i always thought he was fantasizing about other women since he is not looking at me. could this just be a way of distracting his mind so he can last longer?


There is not much to look at back there! I wouldn't worry about it if it is isn't an issue in other positions and you are both still enjoying the whole show.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

wifey32 said:


> ok, i have a wierd question here... sometimes when we are doing it "doggystyle" i will look back and notice he is kindof staring off into space and i always thought he was fantasizing about other women since he is not looking at me. could this just be a way of distracting his mind so he can last longer?


Possible... that position for me 'rubs things' in a very sensitive manner so I won't last very long. I've done entire math calculations in my head to last more than a pathetic minute... Something about that position and how our 'parts' fit together makes the climax happen very fast for me.


----------



## visitor2 (Feb 25, 2012)

wifey32 said:


> do men fantasize about other women while having sex with their wifes? (either a real life woman, movie star, porn star, etc)
> or do you fantasize about some sexual scene you have recently seen in a porno while having sex with your wife?


I'm not sure guys "fantasize" in the sense that women do. Men might remember images of various women, especially body parts. No really fantasy, just images. That seems to be a difference with women, who seem to have more scenarios and can fantasize about celebs or actual people. I doubt many guys do that. Yes, porn provides some good imagery to use. Again, no stories or people, just mostly imagery.


----------



## visitor2 (Feb 25, 2012)

wifey32 said:


> ok, i have a wierd question here... sometimes when we are doing it "doggystyle" i will look back and notice he is kindof staring off into space and i always thought he was fantasizing about other women since he is not looking at me. could this just be a way of distracting his mind so he can last longer?


The answer is yes. I've even heard of guys thinking about math or baseball to trying to distract their mind and keep from climaxing. Looking at a woman in that position is very strong stimulation so looking away means exactly that.


----------

